# Jeremy Denk, Ligeti/Beethoven



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

This album can be streamed for free at NPR for a limited time. Listening to it now. It's an exciting lineup---Beethoven's final piano sonata sandwiched between Ligeti's Etudes, Books 1 & 2.
http://www.npr.org/2012/05/06/151872024/first-listen-jeremy-denk-ligeti-beethoven


----------

